# Solatube



## TxBuilder (Mar 13, 2006)

I've been researching and planning a skylight in my dark bathroom. I found this product during my research:

http://www.solatube.com/

Anyone used this product before?


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 13, 2006)

These tubes are great, They look like the lights are on when installed by light reflection from the material.This way you dont have direct UV deteriorating materials.The plus is you dont need any modifications to the framing. 

Good for the $$$$.
Inspectord


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 13, 2006)

Absolutely perfect for a bathroom. I saw one of these years ago in an open house. I thought it was just a really bright light. The host brought it to our attention. 

Post a pic when you get it in! 

The big (hidden) benefit to me was the fact that you don't have to build a box around the opening. No drywall work, no paint,, that means it can be completed in one day. COOL!


----------



## james b (Mar 13, 2006)

the solartube is the best bang for the buck .It is quick and easy and requires only a day to install.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 14, 2006)

Any clue on price? Not finding any pricing info and the nearest dealer is 45 minutes away.


----------



## inspectorD (May 21, 2006)

Did you ever put this in?
How does it look? 
Or did you go the skylight route?
Pictures?


----------

